# would you trade a summer Marriott week for Clowance House?



## cwtkm3 (Oct 2, 2009)

Have heard good things about Clowance but would it be worth trading one of our Marriott weeks for which are many £££ in maintaneance fees?


----------



## Garry (Oct 2, 2009)

Location is good but it's a lengthy drive to most attractions, units are only so-so.  Certainly not an equivalent trade to your Marriott but will do if you want to see the area.  We had a good time when we stayed there but we'd stay somewhere in Devon next time.


----------



## ajmace (Oct 3, 2009)

*poor exchange*

Where is your summer Marriott week  or is it anywhere?

I'd say Clowance was a very poor exchange for a Marriott.

Where else have you been offered?


----------



## scotlass (Oct 3, 2009)

Check the rental prices and see if it makes sense to exchange or rent.  It's a lovely area.  The two units we traded into were ok but not very big, although adequate for the 2 of us.  I would go again but I don't know if it's worth Marriott points.


----------

